# Impossible effacer livres iCloud dans iBooks Grrrr!



## poco (27 Mai 2013)

J'ai téléchargé des livres à partir d'iTunes sur le Store et les ai lu.

Je les ai effacés dans iTunes et demandé la synchronisation avec mon iPhone 5.

Impossible de les faire disparaître dans l'appli iBooks de l'iPhone bien qu'ils ne soient plus dans iTunes. Et de plus impossible de les supprimer dans iBooks. J'arrive à les cocher mais le bouton "delete" est rouge-grisé.

iBooks me dit que mes livres sont dans le Cloud.... Comment je fais donc pour gérer cette Mer...de de Cloud que je n'ai jamais demandé à avoir?


----------



## gaetan.m (12 Juin 2013)

Hello...

Sur ton Iphone

- Réglages
- Ibooks -> décocher " Afficher tous les achats "

Au plaisir 

 - Gaëtan -


----------



## poco (12 Juin 2013)

Merci,

Fallait le trouver et surtout comprendre l'intitulé de cette option.

;-)


----------



## janlou2 (20 Juillet 2013)

Merci beaucoup pour la solution, j'étais gêné aussi par ce problème.

J'en rencontre un autre, avant je pouvais recevoir un mail avec un fichier epub et en "cliquant" dessus l'ouvrir directement dans ibooks, mais maintenant il ouvre ibooks sans me l'afficher. Même chose avec les fichiers provenant de dropbox.

Michel


----------



## MisterDrako (28 Septembre 2014)

gaetan.m a dit:


> Hello...
> 
> Sur ton Iphone
> 
> ...



Je me permet d'utiliser ce post, car mon soucis est similaire...

Cette possibilité n'apparait plus à cet endroit sous IO 8.02....
j'ai moi-même des anciens mode d'emploi (IPad / IPhone) du cloud 
qui m'empoisonnent dans ibook...
si quelqu'un a une astuce, je suis preneur...

Merci par avance...


----------



## poco (28 Septembre 2014)

MisterDrako a dit:


> Je me permet d'utiliser ce post, car mon soucis est similaire...
> 
> Cette possibilité n'apparait plus à cet endroit sous IO 8.02....
> j'ai moi-même des anciens mode d'emploi (IPad / IPhone) du cloud
> ...



iCloud c'est comme les morpions, impossible de s'en défaire.


----------



## lineakd (29 Septembre 2014)

@misterdrako, ouvre l'app ibooks, appui sur "livres (tous)", "livres" ou encore "pdf" puis en bas de la nouvelle page qui vient d'apparaitre. Tu actives "masquer les livres icloud".


----------



## poco (29 Septembre 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @misterdrako, ouvre l'app ibooks, appui sur "livres (tous)", "livres" ou encore "pdf" puis en bas de la nouvelle page qui vient d'apparaitre. Tu actives "masquer les livres icloud".



Masquer ok, mais comment est-ce qu'on supprime des livres?


----------



## lineakd (29 Septembre 2014)

@poco, regarde ceci...


----------



## poco (29 Septembre 2014)

lineakd a dit:


> @poco, regarde ceci...



Merci pour le lien. Mais çà cache çà n'efface pas. J'suis têtu hein?


----------



## gg90fr (29 Septembre 2014)

idem pour moi, n'arrive pas a supp ce livres/ebook


----------



## billboc (29 Septembre 2014)

vous voulez dire qu'effacer le livre ne permet pas de libérer de l'espace disque ?

parce que sinon je ne crois pas que tu puisses l'effacer de la liste d'achat, comme les musiques et les app c'est à vie ! mais c'est pas grave puisque acheter ne veux pas dire télécharger ! c'est ça le problème ?


----------



## M'Dam'Pom (14 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir comment ajouter dans iCloud des livres que j'ai chargés sans passer par iTunes.
Merci de votre aide


----------



## dom3544 (7 Janvier 2015)

Je reprends ce fil car je suis dans la meme situation a vouloir soit masquer soit supprimer des ebooks telecharges sur itunes. si je suis le lien propose par Lineakd, je ne trouve pas comment faire avec la version 12.0.1 de itunes. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h07 ----------




dom3544 a dit:


> Je reprends ce fil car je suis dans la meme situation a vouloir soit masquer soit supprimer des ebooks telecharges sur itunes. si je suis le lien propose par Lineakd, je ne trouve pas comment faire avec la version 12.0.1 de itunes. Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?
> Merci



Je reviens rapidement pour dire que j'avais écrit trop vite car finalement j'ai réussi a masquer les livres télécharges mais il faut aller dans iBooks pour le faire et non pas dans iTunes, car iTunes ne gère plus les ebooks.


----------



## adixya (7 Janvier 2015)

Ce n'est plus iTunes qui gère les ebooks mais une appli à côté sur Mac. Sur Pc je ne sais pas comment on fait, probablement via l'appli iOS...


----------



## mchatillon (7 Janvier 2015)

Ouvrir l'application iBooks sur votre Mac.
Aller sur l'iBooks Store en cliquant sur le bouton en haut à gauche de la page (Ouvrez votre compte iBooks en mettant votre mot de passe.)
Une fois sur le Store, cliquer sur le lien Sélection en haut au milieu puis sur le lien Achats dans le sous-menu à droite Raccourcis.
Une fois sur la page Achat de votre compte, sélectionner le bouton 'Absent de ma bibliothèque' en haut au milieu de la page.
Les livres non chargés apparaissent. Sélectionner celui dont vous souhaitez vous débarrasser et cliquer sur la croix en haut à gauche.

Et voilà !


----------



## bistouflex57 (23 Décembre 2015)

merci l'ami


----------

